
Did Newt Gingrich Buy Most of His Twitter Followers? - pham
http://mashable.com/2011/08/01/newt-gingrich-buy-twitter-followers/
======
jfruh
Why not link to the Gawker story since (for once) they're the actual original
reporters of it:

<http://gawker.com/5826645/>

